# Opinion from the ladies



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

My spouse is 73 yrs of age. He has had some hearing loss for over 20 years. He was fitted with hearing aids some time before that but he left them on the end table soon after getting them and his dog ate them. Since then, he refuses to get his hearing checked and fitted for another pair. Needless to say he has been turning up the t.v. up sky high and his war games on the computer as well. Now we are both retired and it's usually just us in our 2200 square foot home. Kitchen in one end, bedroom in the other end as well as where his games are. Now the den is connected to the kitchen. As we all know, the t.v. turns up during commercials as well. Setting the stage for this. Here lately, last couple of months, when I call to him with a question or just to know he is still in the house or needed him for something, he refuses to answer me. A simple "OK" would have been just fine.There are times he says he didn't hear me and times he feels he should not have to let me know he heard what I had to say and I have explained to him that not at least letting me know he heard me is disrespectful. Why we are having this change in his decision not to let me at least know he heard me is beyond me. As I said, he is 73, will be 74 in April. It scares me to think he can't answer and I will find him on the flour dead and maybe if he was still in the habit of at least letting me know he is still alive by an "OK", we would not be asking you ladies how you feel.Our question is amI over reacting or not ?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Here I go, gettin' myself into trouble - are you VladDracul, Vlad's wife or Vlad's husband? I'm just a wee bit confused.


----------



## lj2932 (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't think you are overreacting. My husband has a health condition that has got worse recently. I ask him to leave the en suite bathroom door ajar when he's in the shower as I fear he could collapse in there and I wouldn't know. Not answering you even though he has heard you is just weird. Could he be covering up sometimes for the fact that he actually can't hear you?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Here I go, gettin' myself into trouble - are you VladDracul, Vlad's wife or Vlad's husband? I'm just a wee bit confused.


I was just thinking the same!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My opinion is that I'm shocked @VladDracul has a husband of 73yo! SHOCKED, I say!


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I think as long as it's not continual (like every 5 minutes) the respectful things is to answer your spouse when they call out! I'd be upset at the lack of reply, too


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Blondilocks said:


> Here I go, gettin' myself into trouble - are you VladDracul, Vlad's wife or Vlad's husband? I'm just a wee bit confused.





rockon said:


> I was just thinking the same!





Affaircare said:


> My opinion is that I'm shocked @VladDracul has a husband of 73yo! SHOCKED, I say!


I second all of this.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> My opinion is that I'm shocked @VladDracul has a husband of 73yo! SHOCKED, I say!


This is Vlad. Vlad ain't got no husband. Vlad is hetro and don't swing that way. Vlad has a wife. Vlad has given his wife permission use his handle to seek advice here because Vlad trust the folks to give Vlad's wife good and reasonable advice. (despite the possibility that Vlad may have to eat crow as a result of the advice) Please do not make a lier out of Vlad after he told his wife she can trust these folks to give good advice.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

@VladDracul you should answer your wife when she calls out to you, it's disrespectful to just ignore her.

Are you possibly covering up the fact that you don't always hear her? Time to get some new hearing aids x


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, then - Vlad, get your keester to an audiologist and get new hearing aids. Pronto! And, keep them away from the critters. You don't want that loud noise affecting your wife's hearing because then you two will really be up Schitt's creek. 

Mrs. Vlad, you are right to be concerned. With that said, how many times a day are you expecting him to call out? Is there a reason you can't track him down to appease your curiosity? Perhaps, you two can agree on a compromise. 

My husband would take my checking up on him easier if I had a snack for him. He was a sucker for fresh baked cookies or brownies or a kiss.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

This is Vlad again Blondilock, wife made cookies night before last and a BLT last night. I have to report however, it didn't improve my hearing. Wife said I'm still spoiled. I told her instead of cookies she need to up the anny.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Dear @VladDracul 's Wife,

My own Beloved Buddhist also has a hearing issue. Now he's only 58yo and lost his hearing due to military service, but nonetheless he has difficulty with it. What I've learned is that even though he may want to hear me, hear the phone, hear the TV, hear music...he just doesn't. I have watched him and he actually tries, but he just can't hear. He's also fitted with hearing aids, and he is pretty darn good at lip reading, but that doesn't mean that when he puts them on, he can magically hear. NOPE! In fact, it makes him even more tired because people expect him to be able to hear now that he has his hearing aids on, and in real life he says it sounds like being inside a tin can.

So here's my advice: accept the fact that he can not hear. He may be stubborn and refusing assistance, but in real life even with the hearing aids on, he can not hear. What he does hear, doesn't sound good inside his ears and may hurt his head. Sooooo...you can't shout at him down the hall. He can't hear it! If he does hear something, he can't tell exactly what you said...just that you said something. Instead, I think of it like this--if I want to say something and be sure he gets the message, I have to be standing in front of him, get his attention, and speak looking right at his face. If I'm on one floor and he's on the other, and I haven't heard from him in a while and begin to wonder if he's okay, I get up and walk to where he is, stand in front of him, touch his arm, and look straight at him to ask "Hey you okay? You've been pretty quiet." If you aren't looking at him face-to-face, assume he can't hear it. So if he's walking away, back turned to you, he can't hear you saying "VLAD! You forgot your keys!" 

On the upside, since my Beloved Buddhist is deaf, one thing we do to keep things on the fun side is that when we talk to each other, I get close to him, he bends down his head, and I speak right in his ear. It's like we're sharing a secret only I don't whisper. Or we'll stand cheek-to-cheek and have our conversation that way, so that we feel close AND he can hear and participate. It makes the hearing loss seem a little more tolerable if you make it something that brings the two of you closer.

@VladDracul here's my advice to you: I get it, admitting you can't hear is like kryptonite to Superman. Dude, your wife loves you and is trying, so you try a little too. Shoot, Costco has hearing aids--maybe they'd help a little. If not, that's cool--just be honest with where you're at (with yourself and with her) and don't blow her hearing by blasting the TV and your war game. My Beloved Buddhist has some headphones he puts on when he plays so he can "hear the game" without making it blast from here to eternity. When he's at work he wears his hearing aids (cuz honestly--the folks at work are polite but don't understand). When he comes home he's TIRED from trying to hear, so he takes them off for a while, he makes dinner. While we eat dinner, we watch a show, he wears his hearing aids so the TV isn't blaring away....and then he takes them off for the night. See how he TRIES to do the best he can so it's not hurting my ears because he can't hear? I return the favor, then, and I'll walk to him and look him in the eye and not turn my back and talk to him....because I love him but also because I know he makes some effort too.

So get thee to a audiologist, get a pair of hearing aids that you can kinda live with, and do your part. Be honest with yourself and Mrs. Vlad...and if you DO hear her holler, just holler back "Polo!" ...see if she gets it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Vlad get a hearing aid or at the very least get some earphones for your games and TV. Also if you don't like it an I know others who don't, my parents included, then carry around your phone, and your wife can text you if she need you.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

VladDracul said:


> This is Vlad. Vlad ain't got no husband. Vlad is hetro and don't swing that way. Vlad has a wife. Vlad has given his wife permission use his handle to seek advice here because Vlad trust the folks to give Vlad's wife good and reasonable advice. (despite the possibility that Vlad may have to eat crow as a result of the advice) Please do not make a lier out of Vlad after he told his wife she can trust these folks to give good advice.


Be a man and do the right thing. Sort out your hearing aid. otherwise I would advise your wifey to leave you be and not be available for your when you call out and let you drop dead on the floor, your problem. You know what is good for the gander is also good for the goose. 
I call this case a matter of 'selective hearing.' you know it.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

As someone with a moderate hearing loss, I'd have to say that affaircare's advice was spot on! 
Trying to hear is exhausting (with and without hearing aids) and I only wear mine for work and part of the day on my days off...
Even when they are in, words are jumbled when someone calls from another room...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> My husband would take my checking up on him easier if I had a snack for him. He was a sucker for fresh baked cookies or brownies or a kiss.


There's always the alternative - her not giving a **** and finding him 5 days later in his recliner. Maybe then, he'd appreciate that someone gives a ****.

She shouldn't have to pander to him for the respect of a simple answer.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Here I go, gettin' myself into trouble - are you VladDracul, Vlad's wife or Vlad's husband? I'm just a wee bit confused.


I am rightly hurt......?

You never ask me that question?


_THRD_-


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> There's always the alternative - her not giving a *** and finding him 5 days later in his recliner. Maybe then, he'd appreciate that someone gives a ***.
> 
> She shouldn't have to pander to him for the respect of a simple answer.


Only Vlad knows what the real deal is and he ain't talkin'. 

Some people (my Mom) considers it rude to be yelled at from another room unless it's an emergency. To each their own. This is a really easy problem to solve, though. As long as egos and hurt feelings are kept at bay.

The job of checking on your partner's welfare doesn't belong solely to the wife. Husbands also need to check on their wives. I've read so many accounts of husbands walking around and stumbling across their wife's dead body (the actor Jimmy Stewart for one).


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> The job of checking on your partner's welfare doesn't belong solely to the wife. Husbands also need to check on their wives. I've read so many accounts of husbands walking around and stumbling across their wife's dead body (the actor Jimmy Stewart for one).


I hope all of us single, married, widowed or divorced, have someone who can check on our welfare from time to time.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

This is wife, there was some question as to why I could not just walk to the other end of the house where Vlad is to speak with him. I walk all through our home all day long whether it is to make the bed, put away his shoes or just fold clothes on the bed. Or clean "his" master bathroom. I have some medical issues myself that cause me a lot of pain just to move much less walk the distance to hunt Vlad down to ask him to help me get a few things done or just know he's still kicking. Vlad is a wonderful husband, but I am inclined to believe he can have some selective hearing. Trust me, being stuck in the house with me during this epidemic no easy task.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> I am rightly hurt......?
> 
> You never ask me that question?
> 
> ...


I know an old warrior when I 'see' one. Give me a little credit, geez.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> This is Vlad again Blondilock, wife made cookies night before last and a BLT last night. I have to report however, it didn't improve my hearing. Wife said I'm still spoiled. I told her instead of cookies she need to *up the anny*.


You know....

Me and words, umm.
That.

This _up the anny_ may soon be your painful chocolate surprise if you do not respond to the other noise heard, it is not_ white noise_, it is the missus losing her poise!

I just hope it is not _selective hearing_. 

That seems to be a common thing in life. Many men are afflicted with this, some with _sound_ reasoning made use of.
-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Personal said:


> I hope all of us single, married, widowed or divorced, have _someone who can check on our welfare from time to time._


A blessing, this.
A blessing usually deserved, usually earned and *reciprocated*.

One would hope..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Only Vlad knows what the real deal is and he ain't talkin'.
> 
> Some people (my Mom)_* considers it rude to be yelled at from another room unless it's an emergency. *_ To each their own. This is a really easy problem to solve, though. As long as egos and hurt feelings are kept at bay.
> 
> The job of checking on your partner's welfare doesn't belong solely to the wife. Husbands also need to check on their wives. I've read so many accounts of husbands walking around and stumbling across their wife's dead body (the actor Jimmy Stewart for one).


Yes!
I agree with this, profoundly, emotionally.

Anything worth saying should be said, (near face) -to- (near place face), not (far-flung face) -to- (far away face).

It seems.....

When I reach the farthest reaches of the house, the questions start.


_THRD-_


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> This is wife, there was some question as to why I could not just walk to the other end of the house where Vlad is to speak with him. I walk all through our home all day long whether it is to make the bed, put away his shoes or just fold clothes on the bed. Or clean "his" master bathroom. I have some medical issues myself that cause me a lot of pain just to move much less walk the distance to hunt Vlad down to ask him to help me get a few things done or just know he's still kicking. Vlad is a wonderful husband, but I am inclined to believe he can have some selective hearing. Trust me, being stuck in the house with me during this epidemic no easy task.


That was why I asked. It looks like @sokillme 's suggestion to text him would be an excellent option. Vlad can keep his phone on vibrate. [no jokes - keep it clean, people]


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Personal said:


> I hope all of us single, married, widowed or divorced, have someone who can check on our welfare from time to time.


That reminds me - I better answer my nephew's e-mail before he sends one of his LEO cronies to check on me, AGAIN. It's embarrassing to have a guy from the probation department banging on my door. Nosy neighbors and all.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

1. Get a smaller, open concept house in which you can see each other at all times!
2. The idea of him having his phone with him is also a good one. I text my kids from inside the house quite often and it's fun!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> There's always the alternative - her not giving a *** and finding him 5 days later in his recliner. Maybe then, he'd appreciate that someone gives a ***.
> 
> She shouldn't have to pander to him for the respect of a simple answer.


The truth hurts.
This wording hurts.

When a marriage, a partnership is reduced to this thoughtless place.
Just leave.

Ugh...

_THRD- _another sensitive soul, so easily hurt.

_Life consumes the softer bellies amongst us, leaving scars and thick skin. 
We eat our own. _

For what needed purpose, do we slash at others?
To unknowingly allay our own frustration....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> That was why I asked. It looks like @sokillme 's suggestion to text him would be an excellent option. Vlad can keep his phone on vibrate. [no jokes - keep it clean, people]


The fact that _*you tell us*_ to keep it clean, means your mind already went......there.
Bzzz!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Everyone has their phone with them every minute of every day in my household (not my idea but I’ve gotten used to it). No yelling from floor to floor or from one end of the house to the other — we just text when we need to communicate and don’t want to track someone down. That took some getting used to for me but I prefer it now.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Openminded said:


> Everyone has their phone with them every minute of every day in my household (not my idea but I’ve gotten used to it). No yelling from floor to floor or from one end of the house to the other — we just text when we need to communicate and don’t want to track someone down. That took some getting used to for me but I prefer it now.


 And when texting fails, I've also been known to call family members inside the house. Haa.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I have the answer. Get yourself a ring doorbell and then a couple of ring cameras you can plug in and see him on your phone when you want to. 

Old people like myself are set in their ways. He wasn't willing to put in enough effort to keep the dog from eating his hearing aids, so he's just slipping some, normal enough at his age. Try to handle this with cameras so you don't have to live in a contentious household. 

Now, as far as the loud TV and games, he does need to be keeping that out of your area. That's miserable. Been there. In a big house, you can fix that. Just tell him, NO, I'm not going to listen to that and ruin my OWN hearing. Move it to some room he can do it and not bother you and put a camera in there.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Livvie said:


> And when texting fails, I've also been known to call family members inside the house. Haa.


Same.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I like the camera idea. Put a Nest camera in the den. It means if he picks his nose or something it won't be private anymore, though. ..


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

VladDracul said:


> This is wife, there was some question as to why I could not just walk to the other end of the house where Vlad is to speak with him. I walk all through our home all day long whether it is to make the bed, put away his shoes or just fold clothes on the bed. Or clean "his" master bathroom. I have some medical issues myself that cause me a lot of pain just to move much less walk the distance to hunt Vlad down to ask him to help me get a few things done or just know he's still kicking. Vlad is a wonderful husband, but I am inclined to believe he can have some selective hearing. Trust me, being stuck in the house with me during this epidemic no easy task.


Mrs. @VladDracul I hear ya! I do, because I have rheumatoid arthritis myself and it can sometimes be a pain in the (you know where), but I still walk over to him because my Beloved Buddhist isn't doing it to be a pain. He can not hear. 

I have an idea. You know how there are those earplugs that are like foam you can stick in your ears for snoring? Put those in your ears for one whole day and night. No matter what, no matter how frustrated you get or confused, for one day and night you can not take them out. Try to go about your "normal life" and you'll see that stuff that you think of as easy and no problem now (because you can hear now) suddenly becomes a problem! With foam in your ears, you'll hear SOME but it won't be real distinguishable and a whole lot of stuff doesn't make as much sense if you don't hear it fully. Likewise, stuff that would normally "alert" you like an alarm to take a medicine or a doorbell...you just won't get the alert so you come across like you're ignoring! Same thing for conversations: over and over and over and over because you can't hear it and you don't speak sign language! 

For me, by the end of the day I was DONE and so glad I could pull the foam out, but my poor Beloved Buddhist can never, ever pull that foam out and has to live with that every day all the time. After that, I was more than willing to make the effort to adjust, somehow. Now, we do have an app on our phone called "Hearing Helper" and what it does is transcribe what's being said. So if we're talking and he just can't figure it out... we throw on that app and I talk and he talks and it types it out. Another thing we do is put closed captioning on EVERYTHING...so when we're watching our show at dinner time, he has his hearing aids on, the volume is in the normal range and he can hear some, and the rest he can read! 

The idea isn't to put you out while he does no effort. Nor is it to put him out while you make no effort. The idea is for both of you to adjust. Here's the thing: he can not hear you. I'm not being mean--he's more deaf than he likes to admit. So adjust by looking him straight in the face, putting up ring security, adding an app, GETTING (and wearing) HEARING AIDS, and also realizing that he needs some down time to take them off! Whatever works--be honest with each other and yourselves, and adjust accordingly.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Some hearing aids work much better than others and the technology advances all the time. Some are adjusted by cell phone according to location and what wearer thinks they need. Research for best value for your needs--not just the cheapest. Evaluation by a trained professional is key.

Headphones for TV, etc. are invaluable.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok, this is Vlad. With y'alls help, Vlad was hunted down and now has a stake through his heart simply because he has a minor hearing problem. Vlad, being a man of his word, will face the humiliation of getting hearing test.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Vlad I'm so glad you are getting the hearing test. I also hope you answer your wife when she calls.

My MIL who lives with us refused for years to get a hearing aid after moving in with us and I could literally hear her downstairs TV over my own upstairs TV. Really loud TV and games are annoying for those of us who can hear. She loves you and I'm not sure why that's a problem.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Yay!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

VladDracul said:


> Ok, this is Vlad. With y'alls help, Vlad was hunted down and now has a stake through his heart simply because he has a minor hearing problem. Vlad, being a man of his word, will face the humiliation of getting hearing test.


Vlad, my daughter just turned 30 this week. For the past two years she has been wearing hearing aids. She up and went to get it checked all on her own. And she talks about it as if it's no big deal. If she can do it, you can.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

It kind of sounds like a 'man thing' of not wanting to go to the doctor to get his ears checked. No one hates going to the doctor more than older men. Have you thought of getting a life alert sort of device he could wear around his neck in case of fall or injury?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

So, the test will then show a minor hearing problem and you have kept your word. Not sure why you find this humiliating--loss of hearing is common as one ages. If you needed them 20 years ago, who knows what will happen now? Technology is much, much better today.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Violet28 said:


> It kind of sounds like a 'man thing' of not wanting to go to the doctor to get his ears checked. No one hates going to the doctor more than older men. Have you thought of getting a life alert sort of device he could wear around his neck in case of fall or injury?


Oooh my........He will surely find THIS suggestion of getting a life alert device insulting!!!!


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

My ex turned 40 in July. She's getting her hearing checked tomorrow. 

My hearing loss wasn't bad enough to require hearing aids when I left the military 12 years ago and I haven't noticed a big difference. I'll probably check again when I reach a milestone age (50? in 7 years).

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Violet28 said:


> Have you thought of getting a life alert sort of device he could wear around his neck in case of fall or injury?


Vlad appreciates the advice because Vlad is not immune to injury (beyond being in sunlight too long). Vlad fell off a ladder while trimming tree limbs a little while ago and injured his coccyx . Vlad injured his tail bone to. Vlad is not insulted by Violet's suggestion but don't sell Vlad short. Vlad still works out at the gym 3 times a week and benches 300+.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Hiner112 said:


> I'll probably check again when I reach a milestone age (50? in 7 years).


You young whipper snappers have to rub it in, don't ja.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

VladDracul said:


> Vlad appreciates the advice because Vlad is not immune to injury (beyond being in sunlight too long). Vlad fell off a ladder while trimming tree limbs a little while ago and injured his coccyx . Vlad injured his tail bone to. Vlad is not insulted by Violet's suggestion but don't sell Vlad short. Vlad still works out at the gym 3 times a week and benches 300+.


Violet thinks Vlad is not letting his wife answer responses because then she might get Vlad a Life Alert necklace.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Violet28 said:


> It kind of sounds like a 'man thing' of not wanting to go to the doctor to get his ears checked. No one hates going to the doctor more than older men. Have you thought of getting a life alert sort of device he could wear around his neck in case of fall or injury?





Openminded said:


> Everyone has their phone with them every minute of every day in my household (not my idea but I’ve gotten used to it). No yelling from floor to floor or from one end of the house to the other — we just text when we need to communicate and don’t want to track someone down. That took some getting used to for me but I prefer it now.


This is wife, we have a door bell ringer in the kitchen. I just push the button and it rings in his office,I do not worry my husband with trivial bull ****. We have a great relationship, I love him more everyday when i can't believe I could possibility care anymore than I do. I have fibromyalgia. This is a deliberating disorder I am taking a lot of medication just to get out of bed. Many times Vlad has to help me out of bed. I fall a lot from loosing my balance. I could go on with the medical problems. Vlad has a one track mind, he has a genius i.q. and a heart of gold. I do not scream from one end of the house to another. I was raised better than that. Vlad has his share of medical issues too. I just want to know he's still here with me. It comforts me to know he's still playing his games or just hanging out with you guys. He is much older than when his own father died. His uncles died young, I just want as many years as I can with my "Honey Bun". So lets try this again. Is Vlad right or wife right?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I thought it had already been established that wife is right and Vlad has called uncle.
eta 'had'


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

This is wife. You are right. I just wanted to hear it again. Im not use to Vlad calling uncle. Thank you guys for doing what few can ever do..


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Livvie said:


> I like the camera idea. Put a Nest camera in the den. It means if he picks his nose or something it won't be private anymore, though. ..


If the thought of that doesn't get him to the audiologist, nothing will.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Everyone has their phone with them every minute of every day in my household (not my idea but I’ve gotten used to it). No yelling from floor to floor or from one end of the house to the other — we just text when we need to communicate and don’t want to track someone down. That took some getting used to for me but I prefer it now.


Certainly, will work with teenagers!
They have their earphones on them, respond not to any external noises.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Vlad, my man, you have my condolences!

You are outnumbered, they have _your wife's back_ and not your ear!

I can now hear your TAM enemies sayin' _"Huh, what, whud yu say?"_


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> Vlad appreciates the advice because Vlad is not immune to injury *(beyond being in sunlight too long).* Vlad fell off a ladder while trimming tree limbs a little while ago and injured his coccyx . Vlad injured his tail bone to. Vlad is not insulted by Violet's suggestion but don't sell Vlad short. Vlad still works out at the gym 3 times a week and benches 300+.


Yeah, vampires hate the Sun.

He is being polite with Violet's remark.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> Yeah, vampires hate the Sun.
> 
> He is being polite with Violet's remark.


 Violet thinks Vlad should just get the dang hearing aid and answer the wifey when she calls or he risks getting a lot more serious medical equipment. Violet can think of lots of ways to elderly proof Vlad's house. Such as grab bars, walkers, canes, leg braces, transfer belts, commodes, shower chairs, adult depends, hoyers, wheelchairs, ramps, etc. The list can go on and on! 

Violet will say that every person she meets with a hearing aid is constantly complaining about the batteries in them, though. Sadly, part of Violet's job is arranging nursing home placement for people who are no longer safe in their home or have broken a leg or hip, or had some sort of replacement. This makes Violet sad. Violet does not like to be the bearer of bad news. Violet has to turn off her emotions when telling people that they need rehab or a nursing home for recovery. People get angry at Violet when she has to tell them this. Sometimes, Violet sees so many disturbing situations in one day that she wonders what it would take to truly upset her.

People also get angry at Violet when she tells them that Medicare will likely not cover their stay. Violet doesn't like knowing the rules about what Medicare will cover and what it won't. Violet thinks the 3 nights of inpatient stay in order to get rehab paid for is ********. Medicare doesn't care what Violet thinks. Violet is not allowed to recommend which nursing homes are the best in the area but will say there is one that she wouldn't put her worst enemy in.

Violet has learned that you tell a lot about a person by how they handle this news. Some people are determined to make the best of it no matter what, some are determined to be miserable no matter what. Violet is inspired by positive attitudes. Violet also feels like Jimmy from Seinfeld.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Violet28 said:


> Violet thinks Vlad should just get the dang hearing aid and answer the wifey when she calls or he risks getting a lot more serious medical equipment.
> 
> Violet also feels like Jimmy from Seinfeld.


The bearer of bad news is that Violet.

Kill the messenger is often the go-to response.

Patience with patients is a gift, a blessing.
A gift few possess.

Bless you for caring!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Vlad, my man, you have my condolences!
> 
> You are outnumbered, they have _your wife's back_ and not your ear!


Vlad thanks you for your condolences. Vlad is pondering what happened in the last 48 hours. Vlad went from an outdoorsman that cuts and splits his own firewood, works on his own vehicles and equipment and maintains his amply yard (late in the evening after the sun is below the horizon) to an old codger with suspenders, pants pulled up to his rib cage, food stains on his shirt, shuffling from one room to another. Vlad never knew that shining a light on his very slight hearing problem would caused such a demise in Vlad. Vlad is hoping that getting hearing aids will reverse the process.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Vlad, your' pants up to their chest remark!!

That one struck home.

As I have gotten older, I have lost weight, lost my waist,* my pants have seemingly grown three inches in length.*
The waist line has, in response, found its proper place, inching closer to my chest.

No problem, I always pull my shirt out and cover my belt and its new pant placing!

Haw!


----------



## Buttugly (Apr 1, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> My spouse is 73 yrs of age. He has had some hearing loss for over 20 years. He was fitted with hearing aids some time before that but he left them on the end table soon after getting them and his dog ate them. Since then, he refuses to get his hearing checked and fitted for another pair. Needless to say he has been turning up the t.v. up sky high and his war games on the computer as well. Now we are both retired and it's usually just us in our 2200 square foot home. Kitchen in one end, bedroom in the other end as well as where his games are. Now the den is connected to the kitchen. As we all know, the t.v. turns up during commercials as well. Setting the stage for this. Here lately, last couple of months, when I call to him with a question or just to know he is still in the house or needed him for something, he refuses to answer me. A simple "OK" would have been just fine.There are times he says he didn't hear me and times he feels he should not have to let me know he heard what I had to say and I have explained to him that not at least letting me know he heard me is disrespectful. Why we are having this change in his decision not to let me at least know he heard me is beyond me. As I said, he is 73, will be 74 in April. It scares me to think he can't answer and I will find him on the flour dead and maybe if he was still in the habit of at least letting me know he is still alive by an "OK", we would not be asking you ladies how you feel.Our question is amI over reacting or not ?





VladDracul said:


> My spouse is 73 yrs of age. He has had some hearing loss for over 20 years. He was fitted with hearing aids some time before that but he left them on the end table soon after getting them and his dog ate them. Since then, he refuses to get his hearing checked and fitted for another pair. Needless to say he has been turning up the t.v. up sky high and his war games on the computer as well. Now we are both retired and it's usually just us in our 2200 square foot home. Kitchen in one end, bedroom in the other end as well as where his games are. Now the den is connected to the kitchen. As we all know, the t.v. turns up during commercials as well. Setting the stage for this. Here lately, last couple of months, when I call to him with a question or just to know he is still in the house or needed him for something, he refuses to answer me. A simple "OK" would have been just fine.There are times he says he didn't hear me and times he feels he should not have to let me know he heard what I had to say and I have explained to him that not at least letting me know he heard me is disrespectful. Why we are having this change in his decision not to let me at least know he heard me is beyond me. As I said, he is 73, will be 74 in April. It scares me to think he can't answer and I will find him on the flour dead and maybe if he was still in the habit of at least letting me know he is still alive by an "OK", we would not be asking you ladies how you feel.Our question is amI over reacting or not ?


It could be he just can't hear you . Since he refuses to go get another hearing aid and you can't force him to see a doctor this problem is not easy to resolve . I have an idea to go around this whole debacle but your husband has to be on board . A video baby or pet monitor would help , you can see him on the monitor from another room . They are available from about $29 and up some use a smart phone app or a monitor to view what is going on . He would have to agree since it would be an invasion of his privacy. He would have to decide privacy over safety. If he doesn't meet you half way on resolving this dilemma then he is gonna have to roll the dice on his health and save himself somehow if he has a health event and needs assistance ...he has to decide ...it's his decision in the end , make him aware of the risks and your concern about his well being . If he says no then your going to have to physically go do a wellness check ,ask him for something or see if he's in the house. If he can hear you and not answer then that could be disrespect or just inconsideration, maybe you call out to him a lot and it could be annoying him ...but if that is the case he could just simply say , don't worry I'm ok just try not to call out to me so often I'm involved in something...if he's not a good communicator then you have to ask him if he feels you call out to him too much and accept what he says and work on that , you can't force him to do something he resents doing even if its for his own good...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

It's been resolved. Vlad the man as acquiesced to humoring his wife and will get his hearing checked. And, improve his manners.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Lord!! I never thought I would have so much fun as being able to see Vlad the impaler impaled.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

What chance did Vlad have? Vlad married a chick with long, flowing ,beautiful red hair, ample bosom, nice legs and .....well you know, and a sweet but slightly tart disposition.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

For the tv noise - wireless headphone For @VladDracul . It works beautifully!


----------

